# Referendum Question 1: The Future of Reputation



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 18, 2016)

As specified in the main hub thread, the purpose of this thread is to gauge the opinions of the user base about the function of the reputation system in the current era of NF. This is a relatively simple question, it mainly serves to preface discussion in the second thread. There is no trick question here, simply tell us whether you would like to keep the reputation system or whether you would like to see it gone. Note: this is not a discussion about any one aspect of the system, that comes in the second thread, rather this is a single question with a yes or no answer:

Should the staff seek to wholesale remove the reputation system or not?

As mentioned in the hub thread, feel free to use this thread to discuss your answers in a *constructive *manner.

Note: A majority vote will not necessarily move us to action, in the case of a close result, e.g. a 52:48 split, we will debate the final response amongst ourselves before moving forwards on a course of action.

Reactions: Informative 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Tsubomii (Sep 18, 2016)

Ok, voted! I say keep the rep system

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2016)

tfw im too lazy to read tl;drs on this and vote for polls on it

im actually rather annoyed though 

after almost a month after i post an inquiry into rep

THIS is the solution?

you guys could have 'left it in our hands' right away

u mean to tell me that after all this time after i made the thread and trying to drag you guys through it and pulling teeth to get an answer you fucking numbskulls couldn't come up with an answer urselves and now ur solution is "idk u guys figure something out LOL"

yeah 
im annoyed

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 18, 2016)

We want to know what most members of the forum think because a small group of people, like the staff is, is not enough to know this. It has taken long to be able to do this but in the end we  have decided that it was better to have as much information as possible. I am sorry if you don't like the method though but at least I think it's positive that we are asking the members of the forum what they think.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## John Wick (Sep 18, 2016)

can you make it total up your rep? I'd like to know how much I've got and I can't be bothered to add it all up.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 18, 2016)

It can be done in XF with skin editing. It would show in all your posts and would be visible for everyone. I am not sure if _we _can do it, though, since we are so limited.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## John Wick (Sep 18, 2016)

ane said:


> It can be done in XF with skin editing. It would show in all your posts and would be visible for everyone. I am not sure if _we _can do it, though, since we are so limited.



Limited in what way? If you need man power while I'm not an expert I've got some experience from work and I can see if I can rope a friend in if you want?

Or I can get a dozen indians in India to do it lol my cousin has a IT outsourcing company so I've got pull lol.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 18, 2016)

Limited in what the sadmins allow us to do.

Also, maybe not everybody would want others to see how much rep they have, I guess.

Indians offer is noted and appreciated.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## John Wick (Sep 18, 2016)

Ah can't none of you mods go game of thrones and start a war of five admins?

also if you ever need help from a DDOS or other type of hack you can access my email address right? send me one and one of my mates who work where I do is like Mr robot since he has to defend our servers from chinese hackers on a daily basis and unlike lockheed martin we've not had anything stolen so far.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 18, 2016)

ane said:


> We want to know what most members of the forum think because a small group of people, like the staff is, is not enough to know this.


There really is no hope for us 

We should keep reputation because it was always a cute feature it's just that now the forum itself ain't cute anymore lol.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Gin (Sep 18, 2016)

keep the ability to send a message associated with a particular post and just get rid of the points tbqhf

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 18, 2016)

Gina said:


> keep the ability to send a message associated with a particular post and just get rid of the points tbqhf



pretty much all i want yea

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 18, 2016)

I don't see the fucking point of rep as you really can't do anything with it. It's really more of an ego trip than anything else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 18, 2016)

I ain't ever give 2 shits about rep.  Using it to BM comment on specific posts was great though.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hero (Sep 18, 2016)

If it can't be restored to its former glory, get rid of it. It serves no purpose otherwise

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Addy (Sep 18, 2016)

reps have no place anymore so take them down

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ryuzaki (Sep 18, 2016)

ane said:


> We want to know what most members of the forum think because a small group of people, like the staff is, is not enough to know this. It has taken long to be able to do this but in the end we  have decided that it was better to have as much information as possible. I am sorry if you don't like the method though but at least I think it's positive that we are asking the members of the forum what they think.


I don't mind it, I just wish there was a way to display all the reputation you got or gave though. If your web hoster doesn't penalize you for it (cpu speed), then keep it. If not get rid of it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 18, 2016)

Literally why remove the points though. As insignificant as they are (which its not because it's just not utilized, not useless) removing them makes it that much more stupid. It's not detrimental to the private message only the spreading thing is 

And who gives a fuck about that anyways when likes have no spread

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Tiger (Sep 18, 2016)

Gina said:


> keep the ability to send a message associated with a particular post and just get rid of the points tbqhf





wat said:


> pretty much all i want yea



Echoes my personal opinion.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 18, 2016)

I voted no.. get rid of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Yak (Sep 18, 2016)

wat said:


> tfw im too lazy to read tl;drs on this and vote for polls on it
> 
> im actually rather annoyed though
> 
> ...



It took exactly that long because there was a lot of arguing back and forther about what to do with rep in the first place and then how to go about it. 

Imo we should've just been  fucking done with it and got rid of it which is exactly what I voted for. Would've all spared us this trouble.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 18, 2016)

undo the upgrade, this browsing experience is piss poor

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Sep 18, 2016)

it's pointless, cut its throat and be done with it


----------



## Legend (Sep 18, 2016)

All I care about is having the ability to see my subscribed threads and sections on the same page.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 18, 2016)

Where is the neutral do not care option?Does rep serve any purpose in the new format? e.g To be in certain groups or make threads(i think this was a rule once to weed out troll dupes) etc?If not, it seems superficial. Those who don't care for it won't be bothered by it existing, those who do will use it and quite frankly it's harmless. The ability to leave comments about certain posts should stay though.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 18, 2016)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Where is the neutral do not care option?Does rep serve any purpose in the new format? e.g To be in certain groups or make threads(i think this was a rule once to weed out troll dupes) etc?If not, it seems superficial. Those who don't care for it won't be bothered by it existing, those who do will use it and quite frankly it's harmless. The ability to leave comments about certain posts should stay though.



If you think the messages are important then you want to keep the system in a way or another. The other thread is to discuss how we want to keep it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Sep 18, 2016)

Reputation point system is no longer relevant. However it's a tool that can still be used by the forum staff as well as the users. I think it should stay as it allows users to have a more intimate (positive or negative) reaction with another user without having to really start a conversation. In the context of forum administration a user's reputation panel can provide an extra insight on whether user is having a fall-out, or if said user is toxic.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lance (Sep 18, 2016)

Nuke it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Sep 18, 2016)

Rep is kind of obsolete when you have visible rep under each posts, and since avatar size and gold rep are no longer relevant, rep is redundant. It's fun but redundant. Though it does have usefulness as you can elaborate on the visible rep. I say keep it.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Cygnus45 (Sep 18, 2016)

Idc either way. Idk why this suddenly has to change either. 

Personally I think it's funny when someone makes an ass out of themselves and the negative rep is kind of like a public lynching for their stupidity. I will admit it can be abused tho and more sensitive members can be picked on over nothing.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Roman (Sep 18, 2016)

I say get rid of it. With the like system, rep is redundant especially when you can't see the total and it doesn't work like it used to.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Viper (Sep 18, 2016)

it still exists?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 18, 2016)

I have no strong opinion for or against rep. I voted to keep, just because.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Sep 18, 2016)

Might as well keep it since it ain't hurtin nobody. Voted yeah keep it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Sep 18, 2016)

The little messages that you can send with rep are nice but you can do that in a pm and it would essentially be the same. 

I say to remove it since it doesn't serve a purpose anymore but even keeping it wouldn't matter since it's rarely used now and not cared about.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yak (Sep 18, 2016)

Khaleesi said:


> The little messages that you can send with rep are nice but you can do that in a pm and it would essentially be the same.
> 
> I say to remove it since it doesn't serve a purpose anymore but even keeping it wouldn't matter since it's rarely used now and not cared about.



Same. Not to mention not everyone has a large enough crowd of online ( or RL) friends on NF so that they can go around and spread like five to eight times before doing someone the courtesy of a friendly reputation message. Why even bother, VMs and personal convos are faster and less complicated. Rep has lost its purpose as a rating and rewarding means long ago.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Sep 18, 2016)

Handsome Yak said:


> Same. Not to mention not everyone has a large enough crowd of online ( or RL) friends on NF so that they can go around and spread like five to eight times before doing someone the courtesy of a friendly reputation message. Why even bother, VMs and personal convos are faster and less complicated. Rep has lost its purpose as a rating and rewarding means long ago.



This exactly! I've taken stuff from the giveaway section recently but have given up on repping because I don't have the time to go around and find 8 people to rep before finally being allowed to rep the person I want to rep. It's a broken system, fixing it would be pointless at this point, just remove it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DonutKid (Sep 18, 2016)

I don't think newcomers care about rep though because all they see are likes and I get likes instead of reps too. Only the old-timers have emotional feelings attached to it. I still remember my reps for my edits in Konoha Telegrams.


*Spoiler*: __ 



:letgo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Krory (Sep 18, 2016)

I can feel actual autism just bubbling from the surface of these two rep threads alone.

Stop pretending like it matters what the general population thinks, or else you would've asked that ages ago... you'll just do whatever the staff consensus is as always. Stop wasting the members' time by asking them and sending idiotic "We actually care!" messages en masse.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 18, 2016)

considering there's really no use for rep system now and before just and in reality even the ability to control how much point is given to a poster has no real uses. just remove it all together.

the messaging system can remain intact considering that's one way of how you can tell the poster what you want to say about the post without getting the main thread off topic.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## sworder (Sep 18, 2016)

Either remove it or leave it as is if that is too much effort

It is a pointless system at this point, likes are much better

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## UchihaX28 (Sep 18, 2016)

I voted yes because despite it being mostly irrelevant, many people still tend to care about rep especially when you neg a person to death.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jackk (Sep 18, 2016)

I'd keep it because nostalgia it's not hurting anyone 

Plus it could possibly be improved later, and at least for now it still has a use as a messaging system (though having to spread to other people can be an issue...)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 18, 2016)

Rey said:


> I can feel actual autism just bubbling from the surface of these two rep threads alone.
> 
> Stop pretending like it matters what the general population thinks, or else you would've asked that ages ago... you'll just do whatever the staff consensus is as always. Stop wasting the members' time by asking them and sending idiotic "We actually care!" messages en masse.


LOL In my mind I was thinking this.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Warlordgab (Sep 18, 2016)

I liked the rep system but it serves no purpose now; it was useful before the "upgrade" but now it's pretty pointless. I'm only voting to keep it just because I'd like to remember the people who gave me some of their support

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Zensuki (Sep 18, 2016)

Prefer rep over this like post system. I say scrap this new system and keep rep

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Santí (Sep 18, 2016)

As it exists now, it's redundant in unison with the like system.

One of them has to go.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Sep 18, 2016)

I don't mind the rep system tbh.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Sep 18, 2016)

I've always supported the rep system and I still do. But it does need to be brought back up to its previous visual prominence.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## NO (Sep 18, 2016)

Just remove the system. Ratings are far better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Chloe (Sep 18, 2016)

i like the message thing cause throw away comments dont warrant a vm or pm

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## scerpers (Sep 19, 2016)

i'm dead inside without my little pop-up telling me i'm pretty cute.

#justice4rep

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 19, 2016)

Have a rainbow scorp 

Almost as good

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## scerpers (Sep 19, 2016)

i'll accept it begrudgingly

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi 
Voted Yes because I like it.

I do not see a reason to remove it if does not replace anything, but has it's own place. It's fun to use.

If someone does not care about it then this someone should not care about receiving rep with negative numbers. Otherwise stop being liars. 

I only wish it becomes more colorful even on the account page. Not just letters and digits but some design around them woukd be useful.

The only bothersome thing is that this is a plugin, rigt?  Plugins tend to get outdated and crash, so it only needs to be safe for the forum, not being a hole in it's security.

Good luck

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 19, 2016)

Please add the link to the second thread in OP wtf

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sauce (Sep 19, 2016)

Voted no, because it doesn't show like it used to and it seems like it was replaced by likes which imo is better.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SoulFire (Sep 19, 2016)

It is rather redundant what with the like/dislike option, but I vote to keep it because one can provide a message expanding on the reason behind the rep. I like that feature. It should be visible along with likes received, etc. as well.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DavyChan (Sep 19, 2016)

Of course we should keep rep. I would love to be filled in on why this is up for debate

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jouninja (Sep 19, 2016)

I think it's okay, I've been around since 2005, and it's never really affected me.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Monstar6 (Sep 19, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> I voted no.. get rid of it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 19, 2016)

Reputation shouldn't be a matter of "reps".

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## makeoutparadise (Sep 19, 2016)

> a single question with a yes or no answer:
> 
> Should the staff seek to wholesale remove the reputation system or not



This question is worded diffrently than the actual poll question 

I wanna keep the repsystem and actually bring back the rep bar 

Reps are like fun little treats that make me want to post on NF and make quality posts for others to enjoy

Negs add to the conversation and make one realize that not everyone agrees with you and helps express anger against a user so that they dont go to other extreams like harassment or making dupe accounts so the person they hate gets ban through entrapment

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 19, 2016)

please, vote in here too : /threads/referendum-question-2-what-to-do-with-the-reputation-system.1083399/

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## BlueDemon (Sep 19, 2016)

Don't see the point to it anymore.

But I wasn't having like a gazillion rep points before this, so yeah

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 19, 2016)

Rep useless more so than before now

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SLB (Sep 19, 2016)

>i just got the PM now

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SLB (Sep 19, 2016)

anyway bring back rep exactly as it was and reset everybody

leave us to our own devices

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 19, 2016)

It seems to be a vestigial attachment in this forum's current incarnation, may as well rid of it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Eki (Sep 19, 2016)

No need to have the old rep system with the way everything is now. If there was a better way to implement the old system on here, sure, but nah. Get rid of that shit.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mercy (Sep 19, 2016)

I never got the point of reputation, and it is kind of pointless.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 20, 2016)

I can't vote yes or no tbh cause I just don't care. 

One of them should be removed though, that's for sure.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## TobiramaSS (Sep 20, 2016)

I didn't even know the rep system still even existed, I thought they replaced it with the likes, agree interface. 
I say get rid of it, it's pointless and doesn't really do anything other than inflate some people's sense of ego.
The likes, agree interface is a much better measure of how much a post is worth.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 20, 2016)

1. to those saying likes are better, how exactly are they better? 
unpack it for me 

2. to those asking what could have been obtained with rep one has to ask the same about likes, is there some game changing functionality i'm missing here?


----------



## Nekochako (Sep 20, 2016)

Now when we have ratings and all the reputation system seems pretty useless so we should probably remove it, i think.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 20, 2016)

Likes aren't 'better' but they are easier to use since they factually require fewer clicks. 

Any argument that they more clearly display forum approval is from a mathematically weak mind

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 20, 2016)

sworder said:


> Either remove it or leave it as is if that is too much effort
> 
> It is a pointless system at this point, likes are much better



Agreed.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 20, 2016)

wooooaaaah guys, ratings are so good 
you're all friendly now

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Sep 20, 2016)

I feel violated.


----------



## The All Unknowing (Sep 20, 2016)

I've honestly never paid much attention to it. I always thought reputation equated to likes under the avatar. But this rep system takes away your own when you give rep to someone else? I guess I don't understand the purpose behind all that... I can understand being limited on how many you can give out, but basically being punished for it doesn't make sense IMO (which I'm only even posting because I was asked to participate in this thread)


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 20, 2016)

Catamount said:


> I feel violated.


that feeling should have worn off by now

i'm starting to wonder if I'm missing something cause no one has said why ratings are better


----------



## Krory (Sep 20, 2016)

aiyanah said:


> that feeling should have worn off by now
> 
> i'm starting to wonder if I'm missing something cause no one has said why ratings are better



Literally four people did in initial posts. You're just fuckretarded.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yak (Sep 20, 2016)

aiyanah said:


> that feeling should have worn off by now
> 
> i'm starting to wonder if I'm missing something cause no one has said why ratings are better



No, you aren't. I could have very well done without any form of rating system to begin with albeit being in the likely absolute minority with that mindset. But we got it with the upgrade so here we are.

It's futile but I still stand by my opinion that at least rep should be kill


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 20, 2016)

Rey said:


> Literally four people did in initial posts. You're just fuckretarded.


ain't no one saying shit there you twatish imp
get your glasses on so your monitor doesn't self combust from having to see your mug unfiltered 



Handsome Yak said:


> No, you aren't. I could have very well done without any form of rating system to begin with albeit being in the likely absolute minority with that mindset. But we got it with the upgrade so here we are.
> 
> It's futile but I still stand by my opinion that at least rep should be kill


close rep if it's not going to be restored to the way it was, close it especially if the aim is to deregulate it 
note that I'm saying close it, i still want to see all my old reps even if the system has been shutdown

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 20, 2016)

I fully expect 10mil rep minimum increase for having the most legit likes.


Catamount said:


> I feel violated.


good


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 20, 2016)

i say get rid of it. i much prefer the current little emoji ratings we can cast on a post. gives it more humor to be able to see that publicly on posts. if you want to reply to someone based off of a post, just quote them in the thread for all to see or pm them or some shit. that's usually what most reps end up turning into. someone comments something in one, the other replies through pm/vm/in thread.

tbh i dont even see any value in it. like, you get a rep, but so what? can you even see how many reps you've gotten in this new nf? just seems really pointless, and the emoji ratings are a lot funner imo.

what i would like is to be able to view how many emoji ratings we've received though. and on which posts, which type of rating. like i know it tells you on the main page how many ratings you've gotten but it doesn't let you look at which posts had which or whatever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Sep 20, 2016)

Nobody really bothers with it except to send spiteful messages through Neg's anyway. 

Without the green or red Rep bar it's kind of pointless. The new Like / Dislike system is better to me anyway. I'm voting to get rid because I always _detested _how abused the Rep system was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Sep 20, 2016)

Keep it, it's an option for expressing things. I see no reason why we shouldn't have more choice in these little things, even if rep is no longer a primary feature used by the majority of the members.


----------



## shit (Sep 20, 2016)

sad niggies who never got any rep before see how great getting attention is since they got a few agrees and friendlies, but they're still bitter turds who can't let other people have fun with their other system even if it isn't intruding on the fun of said sad niggies


----------



## shit (Sep 20, 2016)

give me back my fucking number

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Morglay (Sep 21, 2016)

Is there anyway we can build a wall of some description with this vote?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 21, 2016)

Quite honestly, all it ever served was an ego booster, as if certain members needed one.. I say in the current state of it, I feel it's rather useless.
It's essentially a personal version of recipient only user notes tbh.


----------



## Hitt (Sep 23, 2016)

I hardly used it back when it was relevant and more than whatever the hell it is now.  Now that it's a second class (and confusing) citizen, might as well finish it off and kill it.  I mean if you go by this system, it unequivocally states the Zaru is the best poster to ever exist on this forum.  I'm pretty sure there are quite a few here that would disagree with that assertion.

So just be rid of it.


----------



## JiraiyaFlash (Sep 23, 2016)

This system is good. Idea of the cause is very helpful and useful and ı'll appreciate it. 

But usage of the system is not that great. People use this for ınsulting or flattering. And thats the problem ı think not the system.. Im new in here but ı use so many different kinda forums. 

Idea base: Good
Purpose and Usage: Poor.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 23, 2016)

The forum is a body, In it's current incarnation, the rep system is simply an appendix.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 23, 2016)

In my opinion, I feel the site is better for it. As someone who had a decent amount of rep before my absence and coming back to the new system, it was actually refreshing, even if the website layout itself makes me want to drink bleach (the manga and the chemical).


----------



## SLB (Sep 23, 2016)

we got skins back


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Sep 23, 2016)

@Bioness 

make sure u swap to like orange or something asap

the default skin is cancer so if ur using that then god help u


----------



## TobiramaSS (Sep 24, 2016)

aiyanah said:


> 1. to those saying likes are better, how exactly are they better?
> unpack it for me


The likes system specifically targets individual posts, they are visible on that post and is generally a good indicator of what the general consensus is. Reps on the other hand are not shown on posts, heck I don't even what page they're shown in and they only add to the overall reputation of the poster. Not to mention some users have more rep power than others, so even if the majority of people disagree with a post, someone with a higher rep power can easily negate the majority of the reps. This can make some users seem they are good posters, because they have a high reputation even if most of their posts are shit.
Like I said before the likes system is a much better measure of what an individual post is worth unlike reps.



aiyanah said:


> 2. to those asking what could have been obtained with rep one has to ask the same about likes, is there some game changing functionality i'm missing here?


Imo, the likes system is much easier to use because this type of system/interface is used in the majority of social networking sites making them much more familiar and easier to use, especially for newbies. When I first joined I had trouble using the rep system and also for some reason they wouldn't work on my phone and some certain browsers. 
Is it a game changing functionality? Idk. Is it easier to use and understand? Definitely.


----------



## Ishmael (Sep 24, 2016)

3. Regulate reputation to the extent of ourenforcement abilities


I liked the idea of this basically using the rep system as a way of ranking people. Sounds pretty cool.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 24, 2016)

UnjustNation said:


> The likes system specifically targets individual posts, they are visible on that post and is generally a good indicator of what the general consensus is. Reps on the other hand are not shown on posts, heck I don't even what page they're shown in and they only add to the overall reputation of the poster. Not to mention some users have more rep power than others, so even if the majority of people disagree with a post, someone with a higher rep power can easily negate the majority of the reps. This can make some users seem they are good posters, because they have a high reputation even if most of their posts are shit.
> Like I said before the likes system is a much better measure of what an individual post is worth unlike reps.


?
-rep targets individual posts
-i'm of the belief that seeing ratings isn't a good thing
-adding to overall reputation is better than collecting +1 rating
-wtf kind of rep poverty are motherfuckers experiencing to have their reps/negs negated by one person?
-more rep power on one person just means anyone else gets more rep from that person than that person can receive from others
-people with high rep are generally more entertaining than those without, this has been observable for over a decade





> Imo, the likes system is much easier to use because this type of system/interface is used in the majority of social networking sites making them much more familiar and easier to use, especially for newbies. When I first joined I had trouble using the rep system and also for some reason they wouldn't work on my phone and some certain browsers.
> Is it a game changing functionality? Idk. Is it easier to use and understand? Definitely.


see, here's the thing that i dont think people are getting...at all
this isn't a social networking site, this isn't social media, this aint none of that ish
this is a message board, its a forum
ratings can stay, they have no real real function aside from being a number that affects nothing, rep however is part and parcel of a forum experience, in cases where it isn't the forum is not a standalone message board and is either tied to some larger piece of media that is owned by the same entity or its reddit and ratings are a way for the mesh of communities there to moderate themselves 
ease of use isn't a concern, people learn quick enough, this isn't learning how to launch a rocket dude...its just rep
one option giveth, the other taketh away


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 25, 2016)

aiyanah said:


> ?
> -rep targets individual posts
> -i'm of the belief that seeing ratings isn't a good thing
> -adding to overall reputation is better than collecting +1 rating
> ...




See, this post right here is what is wrong with the rep system. It promotes conformity to the masses, where if you are different you get gang-negged into oblivion, just for having an opinion that's different to others.

Transparency is crucial in society, especially when you have one or more persons consistently negging/downrating others. It becomes apparent and easily detectable. It also provides clarity to the moderation staff as to who has been abusing the system.

People with high reps are those who were lucky enough to have been recurrently circle-jerked to the maximum degree possible. OIthas nothing to do with entertainment value or post quality. Otherwise folks like Coruscation in the Ohara Library, Soultaker in the Sports Bar & other sections, Kyuubi Naruto in Sports Bar, Endless Mike & God Movement in the ODB and other sections, would have immense reps. Meanwhile all the rep power is focused in fanclubs & chatterbox/blender.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 25, 2016)

um
hello
i almost always have an opinion that isn't what the masses agree with
i have plenty of rep

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jessica (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm going to say no since it's an inherently pointless system that is just there for... what, bragging rights? It's like reddit karma, or the points on Whose Line Is It Anyway?

_Pointless._

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SLB (Sep 30, 2016)

@Bioness 

trust me the sasuke skin is sex on mobile


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Sep 30, 2016)

Honestly asking if it should be removed or not seems kind of pointless in my opinion. The reputation system serves no purpose whatsoever besides bragging rights, which I don't think is a thing anymore since we don't have the rep bars.


----------



## Raiden (Oct 5, 2016)

I haven't been able to keep up with the forum lately, but the messy history of it (ironic given that it doesn't matter) would certainly point to a yes. With Naruto and other major series done though, it might not be a good idea to remove features that users enjoy.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 16, 2016)

reminder this closes in two days


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 4, 2016)

Are the rep ranks still the same?


----------



## Naruto (Nov 4, 2016)

Zhen Chan said:


> Are the rep ranks still the same?



Yes. There's currently three new ranks, and some of the very very early ones like beacon of light and paragon of hope have had their numbers slightly readjusted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 5, 2016)

So... where do I go to get gold rep in Xenforo?


----------



## Naruto (Nov 5, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> So... where do I go to get gold rep in Xenforo?



You need to be invincible under the sun  (4,500,000+ rep)


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 5, 2016)

Seriously I was about to hit the 5 year mark before the forum upgrade. Talk about bad luck.

Now that reps are back gold reps need to be back too.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Nov 5, 2016)

Naruto said:


> You need to be invincible under the sun  (4,500,000+ rep)



Did the requirements change then? I used to have enough for gold rep.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 5, 2016)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Did the requirements change then? I used to have enough for gold rep.



Yeah, I made the decision to tie gold bars to the amount of rep you have rather than join date. I might change it in the future, but overall it's easier to achieve 4 million rep than five years on this site.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 6, 2016)

its easier to achieve 5 mil rep to like a handful of people


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 7, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Yeah, I made the decision to tie gold bars to the amount of rep you have rather than join date. I might change it in the future, but overall it's easier to achieve 4 million rep than five years on this site.




Wow  

Seriously.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 7, 2016)

Shinobu said:


> Wow
> 
> Seriously.



That, and it was also easier to implement given the methods at my disposal 

A change is doable, but not on my priority list atm.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 7, 2016)

Naruto said:


> Yeah, I made the decision to tie gold bars to the amount of rep you have rather than join date. I might change it in the future, but overall* it's easier to achieve 4 million rep than five years on this site.*



Ya think?! 



Naruto said:


> hat, and it was also easier to implement given the methods at my disposal


Why not say this from the beginnig, brah?


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 7, 2016)

rep calc changes please
you literally nailed it fam


----------



## Shinobu (Nov 9, 2016)

Naruto said:


> That, and it was also easier to implement given the methods at my disposal
> 
> A change is doable, but not on my priority list atm.




Over 10 years being a member, but not being in a rep circle, that's what you get for. Thanks for nothing.


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2016)

Raiden said:


> I haven't been able to keep up with the forum lately, but the messy history of it (ironic given that it doesn't matter) would certainly point to a yes. With Naruto and other major series done though, it might not be a good idea to remove features that users enjoy.



Haha this nerd .

Need to take a writing class.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 30, 2016)

How do I get pink bars? I've bought Golden membership and everything but there's no option. Don't tell me I have to buy the season 2 pass.


----------



## Jamboss (Mar 24, 2017)

I say keep the rep system because i enjoy repping people for good posts. It's like they deserve more than just a like so the rep is perfect.


----------

